# takes 3 to slam



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice Trout!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Iam going to need to know where you were fishing sir. ;D nice work tide. hit me up when your free to get out


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

ok -E   -wont be long and we'll be snoopn around snookville too  
you still got that nice sled ?    
                             -anytide


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

still have it and its ready to roll


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Excellent work sir!


----------

